# Ache in the snow...



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

She loved the snow and we loved watching her...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So, she's happy to be a NJ dog rather than a PR dog, huh?:biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha I am almost sure of that...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute pictures! How long did it take her to 'defrost' LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ache looks like she's having so much fun!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

What a sweetie! Butterscotch is also enjoying the snow here in NYC!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely happy snow pictures.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures. Looks like she is having a great time!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Teresita, you have the prettiest smile.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, thanks, Geri.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your whole face lights up when you smile. It always makes me smile too.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good thing is that I am always smiling...  Thanks.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You do have a great smile! I love the picture of you and Ache together I can see the love.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yesss, I love that girl. <3 Thanks.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

So nice to see how happy your puppy makes you...


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So cute! She does look so happy! And so do you!I think we should have more pictures of the owners of these precious dogs!


----------

